# Planted Fluval Spec nano desk tank



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

First, I'd like to thank all the people here that helped me get back into this hobby. The plants and fish were from members and everyone was really nice and knowledgable.

Here's my low maintenance planted Fluval Spec I keep on my desk at work. I wanted to keep the plants simple and easy to take care, since well, I have work to do  Endless fun to look at, and everyone seems to like it.














Thanks,

Eugene


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice first setup, looks really green in there man! Great looking fish too.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, hey! That's a great-looking tank! And it reminds me, I still haven't set up a Spec and it's on my bucket list. (lol)

Your plants are beautifully green. I can see how this tank would brighten your day at work.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

:bigsmile: Nice job and very cheerful to look at.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

that's great, i like the plant choices you used, good job


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank to look at while you're busy working away, how long has it been set up?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking little tank.


----------



## fishguy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Types of flora?*

what types of plants did you post. I am in a similar situation and want a low maintenance attractive aquarium for my desk at work...are you using a heater?


----------



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

fishguy said:


> what types of plants did you post. I am in a similar situation and want a low maintenance attractive aquarium for my desk at work...are you using a heater?


For a heater, I'm using one of those small Hydor heaters that I put in the filter/pump area behind the tank. The plants in that picture were java fern, anubias, and few different kinds of moss. They all seemed to grow ok with that light, nothing great or anything. The Spec is small, and you are limited in what you can do/put into the tank, but it does look good. Kinda like using a Mac


----------



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

Redid the tank with different plants and some RCS. This is about a month in and the plants are growing fine with the stock light and indirect sunlight. The tank is way too distracting, I can watch it all day and do no work


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! Looks very impressive! Would love to see a head-on photo of it since your re-scape. I'm hoping to set up something similar for my betta soon so this is nice inspiration!


----------



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

teija said:


> Wow! Looks very impressive! Would love to see a head-on photo of it since your re-scape. I'm hoping to set up something similar for my betta soon so this is nice inspiration!


The plants are about twice as dense now...also full of baby RCS


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Lovely! What plants do you have in there now? I used to have some of that chain sword at the front if yours but lost a huge amount to an algae outbreak before I bought shrimp for the tank


----------

